
MIT has an ambitious plan to detect if you’ve been exposed to the coronavirus - kschwab1
https://www.fastcompany.com/90488140/mit-has-an-ambitious-plan-to-detect-if-youve-been-exposed-to-the-coronavirus
======
verdverm
Do people keep their Bluetooth on? I don't for security reasons

~~~
hackermailman
All those people with AirPods do, otherwise I would imagine they're like me
and disable bluetooth the moment you buy the device and never activate it
again.

~~~
verdverm
I turn on Bluetooth when using my handsfree, but don't leave it on all the
time

Too much tracking already goes on via Bluetooth beacons

